# 1 month old betta fry



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

from 7 i saw 6 more hiding by the plant and all of them are healthy 
and you want me to cull them


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Why?


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i dont understand what you are trying to ask...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I think what the OP meant is that in earlier posts, s/he was told to cull this spawn and try again.
.... not in the mood to search previous threads to verify that assumption.


----------



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

there are now 13 fry 
if they start to get very aggressive can i put them in stick-o jars


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

At 1 month they may show aggression but it shouldn't be serious enough to do any damage. Separating them at such a young age may stress them and do more harm than good - specially in small containers (I don't know what a stick-o jar is nor its size).


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I wouldnt ever cull a spawn, no matter what its size! I have only one fry from my favorite daddy and i raised that one baby in a cup until he was bigger, and he ended up being a fabulous halfmoon that looked just like his father.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

A Stick-O jar is round total circumference is 6-8" and 6-8 inches high.

Though depending on what their average stick-o jar is..


Best leave fry's alone from my experience with breeding lots of fishes but betta's prove hardest to do so but they say just takes lesser time.


----------



## niconoel09 (Dec 16, 2011)

help my fry tank got a leak 
could i jar my fry just until i can repair the tank


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. They should be fine if you do that. Somebody correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

niconoel09 said:


> help my fry tank got a leak
> could i jar my fry just until i can repair the tank


Yes. I often raise my fry in 1g for 1 dozen fry, until they reach 2cm. Then they go to bigger tanks.


----------

